# Inexpensive but effective nail art techniques!



## Magoogan (Jun 22, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE some of the great new nail art trends that have been becoming popular lately! I'm a single mom and I don't have the money to go get my nails done every week, but I also don't have the money for those $8-$14 (a tube) nail art pens that dry up relatively quickly. My simple solution is buying the cheap $1 ICE brand polish at Wal-mart, which last a decent amount of time and come in a large variety of great colors and finishes. I like to buy 2 of each color I like and I mark one with permanent marker on the top of the lid then I cut half of the brush off with scissors, making it thin enough to use for lines and designs for nail art!!! That's one of my super cheap alternatives to the salon!


----------



## leah970 (Jun 25, 2012)

What a great idea! My cheap thing is to go to dollarama and buy nail stickers for a buck and ebay for cheap crackle polish. Lots of great cheap ideas out there. Yours is a new good one! Thanks


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 2, 2012)

Never thought of that! Great idea.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 3, 2012)

Toothpicks work great for nail art, too.  I use them for everything from painting fine details to positioning sparkly bits. 

A lot of times you can find nail art supplies in those corner dollar stores that pop up in strip malls.  A near-by one named Dollarama actually has nail art polish (with the super skinny brushes) for a $1 a piece.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 3, 2012)

eBay has such cheap nail art tools that there is no need to cut the brushes on your regular nail polishes. I got a really nice dotting tool set for under $2 shipped, and nail art brushes can be found just as cheaply.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you have a Dollar Tree near you? If you do they sell a set of six little glass vials of glitter, nail beads, shells etc for a buck. The amount you get is small but if you are just starting out or you just want to do an accent nail or two these little guys are great!


----------

